# Looking for best photos on dark t-shirts service US & E



## t-shirt-newbie (Sep 20, 2009)

Hi

I have some fill colour images/photos for a band that need printing on dark materials. Your standard rock band type t-shirts.

I have read about Cafepress / Spreadshirt / Prinfection and Zazzle and see there are quality differences. But some of the photos of the t-shirts I have seen are not of full colour images on cloth but text logos that look like vinyl, so its hard to make a decision on the best supplier.

Has anyone had experience, or drawn like for like comparisons between these on-demand services for full colour artwork.

I do want the finished product to be softish to touch as I have tried a small local company and the image felt like a plastic sticker simply glued to the t-shirt.

Because these t-shirts will be sold in primarily in US and the EU I would like the company to have shipping from both locations.

Any advice would really be appreciated.

Thank you

Theresa


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Look at the options at Cafepress and Spreadshirt (not sure of the others you mentioned) for DTG (Direct To Garment) printing option. It's waterbased ink and is soft to the touch, especially on light garments. Colors choices are unlimited.


----------

